# Swimming like a Champ!



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

And you are calling a "Land" shark? Ha! I'm an All Terrain Shark Baby!


Some of these things are *SO* much easier with a Big Dog teaching the little dog!

Bear was awesome at the beach today. We have a spot where a big stream / small river joins the beach on the coast of the city. We started out in the shallows where there was just wading and a bit of swimming at the deep bits, and Bear followed Fred into the water as soon as we got there, no problems Daddy. 











Then we upped the ante by fording at about two feet deep, swimming needed and with a bit of a current. No problem. Retrieve a tennis ball from the deep bit? No problem!










We moved over to the shallow parts of the beach and the little waves, no problems. Retrieve a ball form the waves? No Problem!

Bigger challenge was the deep water over at the pool in the river. Problems with that? Nah! Leap in and away we go!

*SO* proud of my boy! Absolutely fearless...

...and he found another huge bone. So big he couldn't lift it!










I got video, but Flickr is being a pill tonight... Maybe later.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What the heck with that huge bone!!!!! 

Great photos of a beautiful pup!


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

It's a cow thigh bone. There are two halves to the local beach, a long smooth shallow crescent to the right of the river mouth and a shorter half circle to the left that catches most of the flotsam from the tides and the river where the beast beachcombing is.

This is the third visit, and the third time he has found a good bone on that beach! A goat skull of which the horns are about half gone now, a knuckle of something, and now this huge thigh bone. It must weigh five pounds!

He stuck to it all the way home and it's in his crate now. It's clean enough from the sean and sad so it can be his *Inside* bone. No, I correct myself he has dragged it out over to the dog bed area. It's two thirds as long as he is!


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Great pics!!! Looks like the pup is having fun!!!


----------



## nomansland4404 (Jun 15, 2010)

What a cute pup!!


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you!

He is gorgeous, and swims like a duck.

We were back at the beach going for a swim this last fine day and met another Shepherd. Poor boy he had been turned back from Police training for not being quite brave enough, and had been through two homes since then. People who just didn't know how to handle him. I met his current and happy owner that morning. Keith had been socializing two year old Jedi, and was out to meet some more doggies. Jedi didn't know how to play!  He had been all business to start, and then just not settling with anyone that played with him.

Anyway he met my two, and got on really well with them. Fred my Lab-x was as big as he was so there was a good match there. I was so proud of Bear! He showed no hesitation at all he went right up to Jedi and gave him a lick and a hug, and them plain as anything... Please come play with me!

The three of them had a good romp, with Jedi getting more into it as he learned the other two. Letting his hair down!

The off to our favourite swimming hole in the river. Pretty deep as it was high tide at the beach and the river had backed up. All three of them charged in. Looked like three paddle boats, two big and one little.

Keith was mightily impressed, he had never seen a Shepherd taking to the water so young, and with such enthusiasm. He was the one that renamed Bear as "Ducky".

So we have three names now: Bear, Ducky, and now that our ears are up, Fruitbat! This is Bear after playing with Jedi, Smile pretty for the camera!


----------

